# Munroe falls metro park lake



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i just now noticed this place, and ive never seen a post about it, nor any any say theyve fished it before. has anyoen fished here before, and how is the fishing anyway?


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

There's a few ponds back in there, with a few decent fish, not much cover. Check with the officers, that practically live there, to be sure which pond(s) are off limits. The lake itself is for swimming only.


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

did you just say ponds? i love to fish ponds! i will try this place tomorrow!


----------



## jessmr (Aug 15, 2011)

My brother has fished there a few times in the spring, caught a couple decent bass by the entrance. I only have been hiking there though. If you do go fishing there, go soon cause you will have to pay to enter the park once they open for swimming.


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

The actual Lake itself is no fishing.

Tons of bass in the swimming lake and it is clear enough to enjoy watching them but no fishing signs and park rangers everywhere.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

awww man, that sucks. but they MIGHT be doing something, maybe letting the population increase a bit or let the fishing get better. if they would open it up for fishing, then those bass, due to never being fished for, would be a easy catch.


----------

